# Kaufberatung externe Festplatte



## mAu (14. November 2006)

Hallo Community!
Da ich im Winter für drei Wochen in Deutschland bin, plane ich mir eine externe Festplatte anzuschaffen, da die von meinem Laptop dochlangsam aus allen Nähten platzt 
Ich dachte an einen Preislichen Rahmen von 50-100... 120€uro. Jetzt hat mir ein Freund aber gesagt, dass Platten ab etwa 100GB bei anähernd Dauerbetrieb sich auch mal wegen Überhitzung sich ausschalten... Da ich aber auch gedenke, Spiele darauf zu installieren, darf sowas natürlich nicht passieren. Da meine Kentnisse in Sachen externe Festplatten aber gegen 0 tendieren, kann ich dazu nix sagen. Ich verlasse mich jetzt mal auf eure Voschläge...
Es sein noch gesagt, dass es im Sommer hier schon leicht bis zu 35°C werden kann, also eine gute Kühlung ist wirklich angesagt!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

P.s: Nein, es muss kein bestimmter Hersteller sein  Und je mehr SPeicher, desdo besser


----------



## the incredible Leitman (14. November 2006)

Hi mAu ^^

Also ich kann dir nur sagen, wies bei mir ist:
ich habe eine externe 160 GB HDD (Pladde von Seagate, Gehäuse von Revoltec) seit nun fast eineinhalb Jahren und mir ist bisher nix damit passiert...
Mir ist der PC schon öfters eingegangen als dass ich Probleme mit externen Festplatten hatte *gg*
Von dieser Platte spiel ich auch und schau des öfteren Filme, aber wird kaum heiß...
Es gibt auch Gehäuse mit integiertem Lüfter!
Um trotzdem die Platte zu überhitzen denke ich musst du dich schon sehr lange sehr anstrengen! XD

hoffe hab dir etwas helfen können,
mfG
Leitman


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. November 2006)

Ich hab seit 3 Jahren eine externe 160GB von TEAC (passend, nicht ? :suspekt
Das Ding lief bei mir im 24/7 Betrieb, und wurde nur zweimal wöchentlich fürne stunde ausgeschalten (Standortwechsel) da gab es nie Probleme.

Meine neue 320gb Maxtor (16MB Cache 7200RPM) in einem billigem Gehäuse von eBay läuft seit 6 Monaten im 24/7 Betrieb (die TEAC wurde mir zu klein) und hatte selbst im Sommer keinerlei probleme gemacht.

Die Gehäuse sind beide passiv gekühlt, aber dafür aus Aluminium. Ich denke in einem passiv gekühltem Kunststoffgehäuse kann man bei schnellen Festplatten wirklich mit einem Hitzetod rechnen.

Aber aktiv gekühlte Gehäuse kosten ja nicht die Welt, und du gehst damit auf nummer sicher 

Achso, abraten kannich dir von den Western Digital MyBook, die Gehäuse der Teile sind derart fragil dass man Angst hat das Ding auch nur anzugucken 
Die Festplatte drinn allerdings erste Sahne 


Edit: Dass ist der Nachfolger meiner TEAC <click> 160GB 82€ 
Geändert wurde nur dass die Frontplatte nun offen sichtbare Löcher hat, anstatt von den Schlitzen. Bei den Schlitzen dachten viele Leute die wären nur Zierde, weil man die Öffnung nicht so einfach sehen konnte


----------



## mAu (14. November 2006)

Danke schonmal soweit euch beiden! Weitere Tipps immer gerne. Achso, wenbn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann hast du, leitman, das ding selber zusammen geschraubt?


----------



## the incredible Leitman (14. November 2006)

*lol*

neeee... nicht wirklich, 
aber die Festplatte von meinem StandPC ausgebaut und ein externes Gehäuse um 50€ gekauft, in das ich die Platte dann reingetüddelt hab 

Aber prinzipiell kannst dir eh selber eins machen... brauchst nur die Anschlüsse für USB / Firewire zur HDD *gg*
Zahlt sich aber eigentlich nicht aus ^^

keep it real! 
All your base are belong to us  *rofl*


----------



## partitionist (14. November 2006)

Hallo Leute, eigentlich wollte ich einen eigenen Thread eröffnen auch zum Thema externe Festplatten nur das ich mit meiner jetzigen zweiten externen Festplatte von Maxtor wieder ein Problem habe. 
Zur Info die erste Festplatte eine Maxtor 200GB mit USB, hatte ein Schaden gleich am ersten Tag, die hab ich abgegeben und dafür eine neue bekommen(auch Maxtor). Gestern Nacht hab ich ein merkwürdiges Geräusch gehört und es kam aus der Festplatte, naja ich hab sie ausgeschaltet und heute morgen wieder eingeschaltet und es klackert wieder und die Festplatte wird in Windows nicht angezeigt und alle Daten sind wahrscheinlich futsch 
Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, wieder eine neue Festplatte besorgen bis diese wieder kaputt geht. Man kann sich heutzutage nicht mehr darauf verlassen. 
Wenn ich mir eine besorgen sollte dann nicht mehr von Maxtor

@leitman Das mit der Festplattengehäuse ist nicht so ne schlechte Idee, da kann man sich die zuverlässigste Festplatte kaufen und einbauen. Nur welche Festplatten passen in das Gehäuse, also IDE oder SATA? Und wie schließe ich dann das gehäuse normal per USB an den Rechner?


----------



## mAu (15. November 2006)

Gibts noch weitere Tipps? Wäre dankbar


----------



## Dr Dau (15. November 2006)

Hallo!

@partitionist, Du wirst um einen weiteren Umtausch vorerst nicht drum rum kommen.
Du kannst allerdings nach ein Paar Nachbesserungsversuchen (Anzahl habe ich nicht im Kopf) die Wandlung verlangen.
Dass heisst, der Händler bekommt erstmal Gelegenheit das Problem zu beheben. Gelingt ihm dieses nach mehrfachen Versuchen jedoch nicht, muss er die Ware zurück nehmen und Dir den Kaufpreis erstatten.

Zu den Gehäusen:
Es gibt Gehäuse für 2,5" und 3,5" Festplatten (ich meine sogar dass es auch noch ein Paar kleinere gibt).
2,5" ist für Notebook-Festplatten, 3,5" ist für Desktop-Festplatten.
Notebook-Festplatten sind aber teurer als wie Desktop-Festplatten..... daher würde ich eher ein 3,5" Gehäuse vorziehen und dafür halt ein etwas grösseres Gehäuse in Kauf nehmen.
I.d.R. haben die Gehäuse eine USB-Schnittstelle..... es gibt aber auch welche die eine FireWire-Schnittstelle haben (oder beides).
Dann gibt es Gehäuse für IDE-Festplatten oder SATA-Festplatten..... ich habe aber auch schon davon gehört dass es Gehäuse gibt, die für beide Arten eine Schnittstelle haben.

Du siehst, Du hast die Wahl der Qual. 
Im grunde brauchst Du Dir nur die technischen Daten der Gehäuse angucken.
Und dann bleibt nur noch die Frage wieviel Du bereit bist auszugeben. 

Mit Maxtor habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Ich bevorzuge aber trotzdem Samsung..... billig, leise und robust (24/7 Betrieb).
WesternDigital hingegen kommt mir (nach 3 abgerauchten Festplatten) nie wieder ins Haus. 

@mAu, weitere Tipps?
Hmm, da ich (mangels Bedarf  ) keine externe Festplatte habe, kann ich nur aus der Theorie reden.
USB 2.0 ist nicht USB 2.0..... siehe Wikipedia (2. Absatz).
Soweit ich weiss hängt die tatsächliche Übertragungsrate vom im Gehäuse befindlichen Controller ab..... aber auch der PC selbst und evtl. dessen Konfiguration spielen eine Rolle (z.b. sollte der USB-Host sich den IRQ nicht mit der Garfikkarte oder womöglich sogar mit der Netzwerkkarte teilen  ).
Du solltest aber auch darauf achten bis zu welcher Festplattengrösse das Gehäuse unterstützt..... es könnte nämlich ein "veralteter" Controller drin stecken.
Zur Kühlung wurde ja schon etwas gesagt. 
An dieser Seite kannst Du sehr gut sehen wie so ein Gehäuse von Innen aussieht (mit und ohne Festplatte).
Wie Du an den Bildern erkennen wirst, ist der Einbau der Festplatte in das Gehäuse also nicht schwerer als wie bei einem normalen PC. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

